# accessorized



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I just had to share this pic.

I was posted on the S&W M&P15-22 forums under a topic that asked for pictures of the optics poeple used.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Notice how the lights are on the side away from the shooter (if right handed)?
SMART move!


----------



## tgibson85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a video that goes with taht pick watch all three of the ones this guy does. Such a hoot. )


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

What's up with the tac light on the butt stock? 

I believe it's safe to assume he ain't toting all that lagniappe in 130 degree weather.


----------



## tgibson85 (Nov 7, 2011)

No lol prolly not but you have to admit its funny as hell to watch.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I know what 40# of bullshit looks like...


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

That is a hilarious video! "this is the compartment for meat snacks"


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I couldn't see the gun through all the swag.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

GAGE said:


> That is a hilarious video! "this is the compartment for meat snacks"



That statement made me watch it. HILARIOUS! 

Tactical treats!


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Rolo's and Pixie Sticks? LMAO


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't see a bacon holder?


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

A scope, an occasional Tac light/laser and bi-pod is enough for me.


----------



## tgibson85 (Nov 7, 2011)

You keep your meat snacks and tactical bacon in your platecarrier pouches of course along with your iPhone for trajectory info, your gameboy for entertainment and your Chinese made katana for ninja missions lol. This guys videos are so funny.


----------



## tgibson85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ima try and get linkovich to post that forum video of two guys talking about "the best tactical rifle" that's good stuff too.


----------

